

PhotoTime – Smart Photo Organizer and Finder for Camera Roll and More - naiveli
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/rekome-your-personal-image/id846435251?mt=8

======
naiveli
PhotoTime is the smart photo management app that automatically organizes,
sorts and tags all your photos, including those from your camera roll and
social networks, to make them fast and easy to search and find.

\------------- Why Love PhotoTime:

>> Search Your Photos With PhotoTime, finding pictures of friends and other
memories has never been easier. For each photo, the PhotoTime app
automatically recognizes who, what, when and where each photo is taken, using
image and facial recognition technology to instantly generate keyword tags.
You can then use keywords to search your entire photo collection, regardless
where the photos are stored, on the device and on connected social networks
and cloud services to find every photo with that tag. Simply search for the
name, event, location or other keyword desired and share the entire search
result with friends—no more manually scrolling between albums and individually
selecting each photo.

>> Tag Your Family & Friends Built-in advanced facial recognition technology
automatically groups faces that are thought to be the same person together for
easy tagging. To search, you can simply type in the person’s name.

>> Bookmark Your Favorites PhotoTime’s bookmarking feature takes the photo
album as we know it to a whole new—and much smarter—level. To bookmark a group
of photos, you can simply tap the bookmark icon and PhotoTime organizes these
images around common keywords or keyword combinations. When new photos are
taken, PhotoTime automatically recognizes the content, generates appropriate
tags and adds the new photos to the corresponding bookmarks.

>> Customize Your Keywords You can modify the keywords by adding or deleting
the tags, to make them more personal and unique.

>> Your Photos Are Safe and Private We take your privacy seriously. We will
never store your images on our servers, duplicate them on your devices or
provide them to any third party.

------
ReKognitionAPI
I have around 3000 photos on my phone, and it was in a mass. By first opening
the app and following their flow, I’m surprisingly to found my text photos.
Most of them are my working notes!

The app seems intelligent, and is useful for me.

------
teddy9605486
Very cool product! Finally we could search personal photo album like Google
Image Search...

------
yushan_chen
All my friends in the photos automatically organized!!!!!

